# Got Love for a B12 ?



## helpout (Sep 28, 2016)

Hello checking to see if there are any guys that would like to own a 1989 Sentra Classic. Had the local tech college take out the body rust but needs underbody work (brake lines now and frame rails eventually). In St. Louis w/just 150,000 miles.


----------



## helpout (Sep 28, 2016)

Trying to get pics up:

https://1drv.ms/f/s!AixACD1v4AoNhZE2C28E88soYfvHaA


----------



## helpout (Sep 28, 2016)

1989 Nissan Sentra Classic for Sale more Pics Up: https://1drv.ms/f/s!AixACD1v4AoNhZEXo2NEP_E4N9pEIQ


----------



## helpout (Sep 28, 2016)

Asking only $2,000. Less than I put into the car in the last year.


----------



## helpout (Sep 28, 2016)

Price Drop to $1500


----------

